# Good and affordable Canadian Tax Accountant



## arsalanask (Dec 6, 2014)

Hi. I recently received PR visa for Canada and will be moving to Toronto with my family in the next few months. Can some please recommend a good and affordable tax accountant/lawyer who can provide accurate advice?


----------

